# Will It Also Snow In July?



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OMG -






























HootBob is the new King of Posts! BUT, he is only slightly ahead of Thor who has also  overtaken Jolly !!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I guess I am more impressed with post quality than post quantity. 
Not that you can't have both...that is ideal, and not an easy task.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I guess I am more impressed with post quality than post quantity.
> Not that you can't have both...that is ideal, and not an easy task.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]95979[/snapback]​


Great point Randy.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I won't last long. Jolly will be back on top before you know it.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope Jolly does take the lead again









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am more impressed with post quality than post quantity.
> ...


Absolutely. And I have to say that all 4 of them have been enormously helpfull to (I expect) all of us and an amazingly wide spectrum of topics!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats HootBob...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm passing the torch. I cannot keep up with all these posts anymore. (and I try...believe me)

For the first few years...it was easy to screen all the posts, welcome all the newbies, and move stuff around. I bet I don't see 2/3rds of the posts anymore. Lately...it's just a 'post-explosion!'

It's been a great time...but I am slowing down a bit.

PS...who's this Randy-guy dissing us??? Why don't you tell us how you really feel. Sheeeesh.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I'm passing the torch. I cannot keep up with all these posts anymore. (and I try...believe me)
> 
> For the first few years...it was easy to screen all the posts, welcome all the newbies, and move stuff around. I bet I don't see 2/3rds of the posts anymore. Lately...it's just a 'post-explosion!'
> 
> ...


And see what you've built with Vern? Amazing opportunity for those of us who follow!! See - that's the joy of growth...YOU don't have to keep up with all of it on your own anymore. heck - Eugene seems to have taken on the chair of the Sunshine Committee...he welcomes the newcomers before any of us even know there IS a newcomer (how's he do that anyway?) and Doug clearly has the Science & Math division covered. Maybe you get to retire BEFORE you - well - retire. More time to enjoy those cruises. OK - so maybe it will snow in July .... the Outbacks have heated underbellys for true 4 season camping right


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

''warm fuzzies"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> ''warm fuzzies"
> [snapback]96436[/snapback]​


clearly well deserved


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That's a lot of Happy Birthdays. Way to go Donny.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I remember Randy, he's a pretty cool guy with some great ideas, too far out west for me to hang out with though.

I'm in Jolly's boat lately, scim and only actually read about 5-6 threads a day. Been lots of repetitive and non-camping related stuff. Jokes have gotten a little too many for me. I read rally and modification information mostly, and throw some jabs every now and then around.

But that's just me..

kevin


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

There are several members in the CHAT room most nights. If you haven't been in there yapping already...it's a fun atmosphere.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like Jolly said come in and join us in the Chat room
Somwtimes it's slow in there
And other times it a circus(fun wise)

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've been able to chat once due to the time difference...seems like the East Costers go to bed before 2am, which is 11pm here.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I've been able to chat once due to the time difference...seems like the East Costers go to bed before 2am, which is 11pm here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OC - we JUST logged off!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been in the chat room as well. It works most of the time for me. Last time my internet connection kept dropping out.









Don

Your are the master.







Well earned and deserved. Keep up the great posts.

Thor


----------

